# Quel tuner TV choisir ? Miglia ou Elgato ?



## adefabiani (28 Février 2006)

J'ai un iMac PowerPC G5 et je voudrais installer un tuner TV pour recevoir la TNT. Deux modèles existent sur AppleStore : Miglia TVMini (avec logiciel EyeTV) et Elgato EyeTV. Les deux sont au même prix. L'un (Miglia) est une clé USB, l'autre est un petit boîtier. Quel est le mieux ?
J'ai un penchant pour le côté discret de la clé Miglia (sur l'iMac, elle se branche derrière l'écran), mais dans ce cas, la télécommande (infrarouge) peut-elle fonctionner puisqu'elle est cachée ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## MJF (28 Février 2006)

adefabiani a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un iMac PowerPC G5 et je voudrais installer un tuner TV pour recevoir la TNT. Deux modèles existent sur AppleStore : Miglia TVMini (avec logiciel EyeTV) et Elgato EyeTV. Les deux sont au même prix. L'un (Miglia) est une clé USB, l'autre est un petit boîtier. Quel est le mieux ?
> J'ai un penchant pour le côté discret de la clé Miglia (sur l'iMac, elle se branche derrière l'écran), mais dans ce cas, la télécommande (infrarouge) peut-elle fonctionner puisqu'elle est cachée ?
> Merci de votre aide



J'ai acheté le Miglia TV Mini et j'en suis ravi. C'est un très bon produit, qualité des images excellentes, possibilité d'enregistreret  de regarder plusieurs chaines. Bref que du bonheur. Il y a dans la boite une rallonge USB et de ce fait on peut déplacer la clef pour que ça ne pose pas de soucis avec la télécomande. Dernière chose, tu peux avoir la dernière version du logiciel Eye TV (gartuit) en faxant chez miglia le code barre de l'emballage produit et la facture (preuve d'achat). Tous les renseignements pour la mise à jour sur le site miglia.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

j'ai le Elgato et idem, ça marche très bien. Juste prévoir dans certains coins une antenne autre que celles livrées d'origine qui sont pas super si on est pas dans une bonne zone de couverture.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

on peut faire plusieurs programmes à l'avance et laisser l'ordi en veille ou éteint pour qu'il enregistre?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

on peut programme à l'avance. 

Par contre pour enregistrer ordinateur éteint!!! je vois pas.

plusieurs raisons: ordi éteint: pas d'alim. pour le boitier TNT, pas de système en route > pas de DD.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

je me disais qu'ils avaient peut être prévu un petit logiciel pour le remttre en route le moment venu...

En tout cas merci!


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Mars 2006)

Dans, ce cas, le système lui-même a prévu une option de démarrage programmé. Préférences système puis onglet Économiseur d'énergie et cliquer sur l'option "Programmer", il ne te reste plus qu'à définir l'heure, le jour, etc. de démarrage. L'ordinateur démarrera à l'heure dite.

Tu peux ensuite demander au système de lancer ce programme de lecture et d'enregistrement de la Télé au démarrage de l'ordinateur, deux options :
- Préférences système, onglet Comptes puis "Ouverture" et y ajouter (bouton '+') ton programme de télé.
- Si tu as l'icône de l'application Télé dans le Dock, clic-droit ou long dessus et choisir "Ouvrir avec la session".

Pour les réglages du programme d'enregistrement de la Télé lui-même, je n'ai pas d'idée, n'en ayant pas .

Fais des tests pour voir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Dans, ce cas, le système lui-même a prévu une option de démarrage programmé. Préférences système puis onglet Économiseur d'énergie et cliquer sur l'option "Programmer", il ne te reste plus qu'à définir l'heure, le jour, etc. de démarrage. L'ordinateur démarrera à l'heure dite.
> 
> Tu peux ensuite demander au système de lancer ce programme de lecture et d'enregistrement de la Télé au démarrage de l'ordinateur, deux options :
> - Préférences système, onglet Comptes puis "Ouverture" et y ajouter (bouton '+') ton programme de télé.
> ...


 
j'ai commandé mon Imag G5 hier sur le refurb avec Miglia, donc je fais les test dés que je le reçois...


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Mars 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé mon Imag G5 hier sur le refurb avec Miglia, donc je fais les test dés que je le reçois...


À quoi ça sert que je me décarcasse alors !  D)

Je te souhaite bien du plaisir avec ton iMac


----------



## ymac (15 Mars 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Dans, ce cas, le système lui-même a prévu une option de démarrage programmé. Préférences système puis onglet Économiseur d'énergie et cliquer sur l'option "Programmer", il ne te reste plus qu'à définir l'heure, le jour, etc. de démarrage. L'ordinateur démarrera à l'heure dite.
> 
> Tu peux ensuite demander au système de lancer ce programme de lecture et d'enregistrement de la Télé au démarrage de l'ordinateur, deux options :
> - Préférences système, onglet Comptes puis "Ouverture" et y ajouter (bouton '+') ton programme de télé.
> ...


 
Avec EyeTv - dont je suis très content - il n'y a même pas besoin de lancer le programme au démarrage, il se met en route tout seul si une programmation d'enregistrement automatique a été fait. On peut en prévoir plusieurs (pour autant qu'ils ne se chevauchent pas).


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Mars 2006)

ymac a dit:
			
		

> Avec EyeTv - dont je suis très content - il n'y a même pas besoin de lancer le programme au démarrage, il se met en route tout seul si une programmation d'enregistrement automatique a été fait. On peut en prévoir plusieurs (pour autant qu'ils ne se chevauchent pas).


C'est bon à savoir, merci pour l'info


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

merci aussi.

Tant qu'on est sur la tv.

Est ce quelqu'un sait comment raccorder un décodeur Canal sur un mac pour visionner sur un écran informatique (fatalement dépourvu de connecteur peritel).


----------



## Dramis (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Est ce quelqu'un sait comment raccorder un décodeur Canal sur un mac



Avec le elgato eyetv 410 (TNT) il y a une interface pcmcia qui permet de brancher une smart-card et recevoir canal plus.  Cependant le décodeur astoncrypt (carte pcmcia) est vendu 135 euro et autant chez canal plus que chez elgato on ne peut garantir que ça fonctionne, mais devrait.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Avec le elgato eyetv 410 (TNT) il y a une interface pcmcia qui permet de brancher une smart-card et recevoir canal plus.  Cependant le décodeur astoncrypt (carte pcmcia) est vendu 135 euro et autant chez canal plus que chez elgato on ne peut garantir que ça fonctionne, mais devrait.



Bon, je ferai des économies; J'ai le modèle boite allumette USB :rose:

D'un autre coté les écrans informatique sont beaucoup plus chère à taille égale qu'une télé.

Tant pis.


Merci pour le tuyau qui servira surement à d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> À quoi ça sert que je me décarcasse alors !  D)
> 
> Je te souhaite bien du plaisir avec ton iMac


 
je viens de switcher depuis WinXP et je t'avoue être en phase totale d'initiaition... Donc je crains de devoir souvent vous solliciter, mais je vais quand même chercher à comprendre tout seul.

En tout cas merci!


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> merci aussi.
> 
> Tant qu'on est sur la tv.
> 
> Est ce quelqu'un sait comment raccorder un décodeur Canal sur un mac pour visionner sur un écran informatique (fatalement dépourvu de connecteur peritel).


Au cas où tu changerais d'avis...

Le Miglia Director's Cut SCART possède une prise péritel... c'est ce que j'utilise avec mon décodeur câble et ça marche très bien...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

merci.


----------



## Mulholland Max (30 Avril 2006)

Hop, je repose mes petites questions que j'avais posté dans un autre topic concernant le TVMini.
Peut-on avoir la télé avec VLC? Même si les quelques avis sur EyeTV ont l'air unanimes, j'aimerais bien pour également utiliser ce logiciel libre.
Peut être éteindre son ordi à l'aide de la télécommande fournie avec?


----------



## titigrou (4 Juin 2006)

question sur les tuner tv genre miglia. J'y connais absolument rien.
En fait, dans ma chambre, j'ai une télé, mais je capte très très mal car l'antenne toit est très vieille, donc je capte une chaine sur deux quand ca veux bien, et cela très mal.
Est ce que avec une solution type miglia, je capterai mieux? est ce que l'antenne fournie va me permettre de capter quelque chose?


----------



## Dramis (4 Juin 2006)

Non, si la réception est mauvaise, elle le restera
Oui, si la mauvaisse réception est du à l'antenne et que celle du tuner tv offre une meilleur réception.


----------



## titigrou (4 Juin 2006)

Mais ton tuner tv, tu le branche sur l'antenne fournie, ou sur la prise tv murale?
Parce que en fait, on a une seule vraie prise qui descend du toit, ensuite les autres ce sont des derivations, c'est pour ca que ca capte rien (vieilles maisons...). Et sur la prise "principale" on capte super bien, sauf canal que on recoit pas


----------



## olivier1969 (6 Juin 2006)

salut à tous, mois je viens d'acheter la clé USB miglia TNT et ma questionest la suivante :
existe il un petit soft pour Canal+? du temps ou j'avais un PC il y en avait un..... 


Oui, mais c'est illégal. Nous passerons donc rapidement à autre chose !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous, mois je viens d'acheter la clé USB miglia TNT et ma questionest la suivante :
> existe il un petit soft pour Canal+? du temps ou j'avais un PC il y en avait un.....



Canal n'est pas sur la TNT à ma connaissance, donc soft ou pas ...


----------



## NightWalker (6 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Canal n'est pas sur la TNT à ma connaissance, donc soft ou pas ...


Exact... seul le Canal en clair est accessible sur TNT...


----------



## titigrou (6 Juin 2006)

J'hesite à me prendre le miglia, j'ai peur que l'antenne fournie soit pas puissante et que j'ai une reception de mer..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'hesite à me prendre le miglia, j'ai peur que l'antenne fournie soit pas puissante et que j'ai une reception de mer..


 
tu as une antenne amplifiée à la Fnac en promo à 15  (Thomson). En ce qui me concerne, elle a tout changé.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

ymac a dit:
			
		

> Avec EyeTv - dont je suis très content - il n'y a même pas besoin de lancer le programme au démarrage, il se met en route tout seul si une programmation d'enregistrement automatique a été fait. On peut en prévoir plusieurs (pour autant qu'ils ne se chevauchent pas).


 
le seul détail, c'est qu'il faut par contre prévoir un programme pour qu'il s'éteigne sinon il reste en veille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Exact... seul le Canal en clair est accessible sur TNT...


 
Je viens de voir que Wanadoo offrait le Bouquet TV gratuit (dont la TNT) dans les abonnements avec Livebox. Tu penses que c'est la même chose. 

Je crois que je vais le prendre, mais ce qui me refroidit, c'est de savoir si on peut quand même utiliser EYE TV 2 si le signal vidéo ne vient pas d'un produit qui est dans la liste...

je vais essayer et vous tient au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

bouhbouh a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir que Wanadoo offrait le Bouquet TV gratuit (dont la TNT) dans les abonnements avec Livebox. Tu penses que c'est la même chose.
> 
> Je crois que je vais le prendre, mais ce qui me refroidit, c'est de savoir si on peut quand même utiliser EYE TV 2 si le signal vidéo ne vient pas d'un produit qui est dans la liste...
> 
> je vais essayer et vous tient au courant.



Je t'offre aussi la tnt si tu achètes un décodeur  Ils peuvent l'offrir, c'est gratuit et le cout de l'intégration d'un décodeur doit approcher les 5 .

Perso, je préfere l'indépendance, elle a un prix certes! mais le jours où je veux changer, je ne suis pas tributaire du FAI. Et le jour ou le même FAI est en rideau, je continue pour le reste.:love:

Ceci dit, chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## je@nnot (7 Juin 2006)

Bonjour tou le monde,

puisqu'il y a des gens pret à faire des test je vous en propose un.

Pour résumé, le CSA a accordé 2 canaux pour des test de HD.
Soit à cette heure ci seul roland garos mais à partir du 9 la coupe du monde, sont en HD.

Il faut pour celà un décodeur MPEG4, EYE TV 2.1 et un MacTel.

Hors le boitier cinergy 2 est MPEG4

Donc est-ce que quelqu'un à réussi à capter la TNT HD sur ces fameux canaux.

Source:
http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite...to-hd-mac.html

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/infor...9352419,00.htm

Une réponse dans la journée m'arrangerait car il y a une promo flash sur le site de CLG 


Merki

PS: désolé pour le doublon


----------



## Groumpff (7 Juin 2006)

Salut,

je souhaiterais acheter un eyeTV avec un imac 20  ..... pour enregistrer la TV à partir d'une antenne simple, d'une freebox (prise péritel), d'une console de jeux (péritel ou 3 cables jaune rouge blanc) ou d'un magnétoscope (prise péritel).:sleep: 

Je souhaite après peut être prendre canalsat via free ensuite. 

Mon problème c'est que je sais pas quelle eye TV permet de faire tout ça ?  

Entre eyetv 200 400 410 610 EZ .... miglia TNT, cable, carte je sais plus quoi ...  

HELP PLEASE ! :rose: :love: 

Bon, on ne va pas remplir tout le forum avec ce seul problème. Je vais fusionner un peu tout ça !


----------



## je@nnot (7 Juin 2006)

Eye TV 250.

Mais attention: Si tu passe par la freebox pas de fonction Tuner donc il faut que tu règles la chaine de la freebox si tu veut programmé.
=====================================================


Bon personnes pour tester la TNT HD comme indiqué au-dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Le mondial a démarré...
ou trouver le miglia USB le moins chere possible?

Merc.


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Juin 2006)

Apple Store 99; 95&#8364; => Mais délai de 2-3 semaines. 
J'ai commandé ar je suis pas pressé et que 50&#8364; de moins, c'est pas rien...


----------



## elwood14 (10 Juin 2006)

Et savez vous si d'autres clés USB TNT dispos sur le marché pourraient fonctionner sur nos Macs ? Car je vois des pubs en ce  moment avec des prix très "agressifs" genre 30 euros la clé USB TNT !!!!!! Je suppose qu'il doit falloir le soft qui la gère  ?


----------



## pil38 (12 Juin 2006)

je viens d'acheter la intuix s800 je vous dirais demain si ca marche sans pilote car elle a l'air uniquement pour PC ... on verra bien !


----------



## titigrou (13 Juin 2006)

alors alors?? des nouvelles?


----------



## serse999 (14 Juin 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> alors alors?? des nouvelles?



Ah ben moi des mauvaises. Je ne capte aucune chaine avec le TVMini. Mais c'était un peu risqué faut dire : où je suis (60 km ouest Paris) il me faut déjà une ampli d'antenne pour recevoir les chaines via le rateau, alors... Mais je pensais qd même capter qlqch. Nib, nada, rien.


----------



## titigrou (14 Juin 2006)

Tu compte le revendre?


----------



## serse999 (15 Juin 2006)

Non. Je l'utiliserai sur le PWB dans des conditions de réception plus favorable...


----------



## titigrou (15 Juin 2006)

tant pis!
j'en ai envie d'un mais j'ai pas envie d'attendre 3 semaines sur le store


----------



## sokh1985 (16 Juin 2006)

Moi j'avais commandé la semaine dernière en me disant : 50&#8364; de réduction ça vaut le coup d'attendre 2-3 semaines, et puis souvent, la date est avancée donc je pourrais avoir une bonne surprise : aujourd'hui je vais revoir ma commande au cas où. Elle est partie hier des Pays Bas et j'attendrais TNT pour ma livraison lundi sur Nice.


Donc je te dis, essayes d'acheter sur le store, t'auras peut être aussi de la chance.


----------



## serse999 (16 Juin 2006)

3 semaines ? Je l'ai eu en 3 jours ?!?


----------



## je@nnot (20 Juin 2006)

Alors vous aussi la réception en HD ne marche pas ????????????


----------



## sokh1985 (20 Juin 2006)

Je suis sur nice, donc pas de HD pour le moment.


----------



## telephone (21 Juin 2006)

j'ai commandé lundi dernier et je l'ai recue aujourd'hui (je suis en train de l'installer). Il a suffit d'un petit coup de fil au service client pour qu'ils fassent un effort de livraison...


----------

